# How to upload pictures



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

I can share a video but I haven't figured out how to add a picture. If anyone could explain this to me or direct me to the thread that already explains it I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Go to this post -- page 7.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595&page=7

Scroll down to post #63 by Big Ed. This is what works for me.


----------



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you MtRR75

here is a test


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You passed the test. The Aliens are flying.

Don


----------



## litefoot (Feb 7, 2015)

just the opposite , I can post pictures but how to do a video.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For video, you have to link from an external site, I use YouTube, but you can also upload video to PhotoBucket.


----------

